# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  برمجة وضبط اعدادات راوتر xavi 7968

## housgsm

اريد طريقة برمجة وضبط اعدادات راوتر xavi 7968  بالمغرب

----------

